# Micra Info



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

How big are the engines in Micras?

How many cylinders?

Were they SOHC 8v?

TIA


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Nissan Micras came with a pretty hefty engine...

The originals had a 1.0L (actually 988cc) 4 cylinder engine. The engine did indeed have 8 valves (2 per cylinder). I believe that it was SOHC.

Its power: 50 HP @6000RPM
TOP SPEED (4 speed stick): 88Mph

In 1989 it got an Upgrade to a 1.2L (1235cc) 8valve engine. 
This engine cranked out an astounding [email protected] 5200 RPM

TOP SPEED (5 speed stick): 94Mph

The Micra is still produced in Europe today. Go to nissan-micra.com for info on the new one. It has a 1.6L 16 valve enigne with multiport injection. (GA16DE?)


One more version of the Micra was offered briefly in Japan and Asia:
the Nissan Micra SUPER TURBO!!!

ITs 930cc 4 cylinder produced [email protected] 6400 RPM! Some peoples 1.6L Sentras dont even make that much power!

If you want more info go here:
http://nissanmicra.vinden.nl/uk_index.html

And just for fun here is the MA09ERT (super turbo!)

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^^^^

Cool car!!!! I would definitely drive that


----------

